
Game of chances: inheritance is a question of probability, not destiny - Amanjeev
http://www.theguardian.com/science/commentisfree/2015/jun/21/adam-rutherford-inheritanceis-a-game-of-probability-not-destiny
======
im3w1l
One thing I've been thinking about is that it would be cool if you had a group
of animals that only mated with each other. They all have a lot of offspring,
and there is a strong selection pressure. Gradually the population size is
reduced. In the end all recessive diseases should disappear, and you should be
left with a population of clones. Would they be fit, or are the heterozygote
advantages for some genes too strong?

